

Time to Reset Your Business - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703866704575224511099755950.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_smallbusiness

======
JacobAldridge
Yes, and no. Focussing your business, which seems to be the message behind the
reset button, is incredibly valuable for creating future growth. But it
doesn't have to be a Product focus, which is all the article explores.

A lot of web-based businesses in particular offer a wide-range of products,
leveraging technology to distribute them more efficiently, more cheaply, or
into new markets. Would you tell Amazon to stick to hard copy books, or eBay
to go back to Pez Dispensers?

